
The Guessing Game Has Begun on the Next iPhone - naish
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/28/technology/28apple.html?em&ex=1212206400&en=73b3930a3549415b&ei=5087%0A
======
xirium
Dup. See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=201755>

